# Post Rate Cut Friday Feb 20 and Sunday February 22



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So overall I didn't work much this weekend but wanted to get some sort of stats up where I did.

Friday decided to work 3 hours from 6 - 9 PM. Was going to stay out later but I wanted to relax and not do Uber.

Stats are as follows.

Time driven 6 -9 PM (3 Hours)
Total KM driven = 86
Paid KM while driving = 57.45
Total Rides = 6
End of night rating = 5.0

More paid to dead by a long shot

True cost per KM based on my vehicle $0.32 per km operating cost

Gross Pay for period = $91.40 or $30.46 per hour gross (Guarantee is $24 during this time)
Net Pay for Period = $68.61 or $22.87 per hour Net

Cost of driving for the night $27.52

Gross - Cost = $63.88 or $21.29 gross per hour after expenses
Net - Cost = $41.09 = $13.69 per hour clear in pocket

Most were long distance runs. And almost all were between 10 -15 minutes away to grab the pax.

For Sunday I spent almost all of my time North of the city. Lots of longer fares and no surges at all. Highways were used most so I know gas expenses were lower but for this calculation keeping the same rates for car cost. There were also 2 paid cancels at the beginning of the shift I will include in the $ amounts as I am including the miles to get there and time.

Time driven 1- 6 (5 Hours)
Total KM driven = 118
Paid KM while driving = 91.58
Total Rides = 8
End of night rating = 5.0

Way more paid to dead

True cost per KM based on my vehicle $0.32 per km operating cost

Gross Pay for period = $134.49 or $26.90 per hour gross (Guarantee is $18 during this time)
Net Pay for Period = $102.80 or $20.56 per hour Net

Cost of driving for the night $37.76

Gross - Cost = $96.73 or $19.34 gross per hour after expenses
Net - Cost = $65.04 = $13.01 per hour clear in pocket

Overall a good weekend for what little I did. Also wasn't too much wear on the car as most were highway runs or distance on smooth roads.

As always recheck the math and if you have questions or comments let me know.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So overall I didn't work much this weekend but wanted to get some sort of stats up where I did.
> 
> Friday decided to work 3 hours from 6 - 9 PM. Was going to stay out later but I wanted to relax and not do Uber.
> 
> ...


How did the 1-6 on your first night = 4 hours?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Total KM driven = 86
> Paid KM while driving = 57.45
> Total Rides = 6
> 
> ...


Six pings, of which almost all were between 10 -15 minutes away, and you only had 28.55 dead KMs? You only averaged 4.8 dead KMs per ping. Don't you guys drive like 100 KMPH up there?


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

Good stuff Actionjax. I'm guessing you were mostly driving around Markham / Richmond Hill?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> How did the 1-6 on your first night = 4 hours?


Sorry looks like a typo when I did a copy and paste of the format. Stand by.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Six pings, of which almost all were between 10 -15 minutes away, and you only had 28.55 dead KMs? You only averaged 4.8 dead KMs per ping. Don't you guys drive like 100 KMPH up there?


Thing is 15 min Uber time translated to about 6 min highway. I don't always trust what it says when I know how far it really is. I also stop dead after my drops and wait. Easy to do in residences.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Thing is 15 min Uber time translated to about 6 min highway. I don't always trust what it says when I know how far it really is. I also stop dead after my drops and wait. Easy to do in residences.


4.8 KMs is 3 miles. On the highway I can go 3 miles in 3 minutes. Uber is really screwed up if it was telling you they were 15 minutes away.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> 4.8 KMs is 3 miles. On the highway I can go 3 miles in 3 minutes. Uber is really screwed up if it was telling you they were 15 minutes away.


I got a ping today that said 6 min. After taking it the time said 14 min. Real time to get there was almost exactly 6 min. Their GPS algorithms aren't the best. Keep in mind I don't always follow the GPS that says in town routes. I can find highways sometimes work better even if I go a bit out of the way.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh BTW. No one drives 100km here. Average is 120 -130 km/h if you are going slower than that you are holding up traffic. Cops don't stop unless past 120 and even then its not often on the highway.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I got a ping today that said 6 min. After taking it the time said 14 min. Real time to get there was almost exactly 6 min. Their GPS algorithms aren't the best. Keep in mind I don't always follow the GPS that says in town routes. I can find highways sometimes work better even if I go a bit out of the way.


I have the exact opposite experience you have. The Uber ping estimates are always 30 to 40% underestimated.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I have the exact opposite experience you have. The Uber ping estimates are always 30 to 40% underestimated.


That's kind of bizarre. In city they aren't accurate due to traffic. But North of the city I'm seeing something different. Going to keep a closer eye on it the next few days and run a stopwatch to it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That's kind of bizarre. In city they aren't accurate due to traffic. But North of the city I'm seeing something different. Going to keep a closer eye on it the next few days and run a stopwatch to it.


Maybe Uber estimates work better with kilometers than it does with miles.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Maybe Uber estimates work better with kilometers than it does with miles.


Good theory. Larger numbers may be helping the calculations. Allow for a more accurate estimate.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My Uber iPhone navigation only shows in kilometers. I can't figure out how to change it to miles


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Noobler said:


> Good stuff Actionjax. I'm guessing you were mostly driving around Markham / Richmond Hill?


Yep. Hit a big ride all the way out to Mississauga. That was a big one.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My Uber iPhone navigation only shows in kilometers. I can't figure out how to change it to miles


Lol. I would have no idea. Did you look at your settings?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

There is no Settings on the menu.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There is no Settings on the menu.


Do you have a locked down Uber phone?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So Here are my Hours worked for reference. Looks like the times were not considered the busy times. Yet I was always busy. Very weird.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Brand-new personal iPhone 5c


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

OK so do you have a settings icon. Go to maps and there should be a setting to change km to miles. 

Also check under general under language and region. Make sure those are accurate.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

Actionjax: where did you hang around when you said north of the city? Around hwy 7 or?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

jezhead said:


> Actionjax: where did you hang around when you said north of the city? Around hwy 7 or?


Started Yonge and Shepherd....was at 404 and 7 then 7 and yonge. Last pickup was Shepherd and vic park.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 5319


Your IPhone settings...not Uber settings.


----------

